# 2001 Hobby 750FMSe manual



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Has anyone got the English manual? 

I've read quite a few posts and some have links but they no longer work. Going to pick the van up this weekend and would really like to find out as much as I can before taking it away for a weekend as this is my first motorhome.


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## StormyWX (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you ever get hold of a manual?

Archie


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

StormyWX said:


> Did you ever get hold of a manual?
> 
> Archie


Hi Archie,

Yep, my dad had them and sent them to me. They are in pdf format. If you PM me your email address I'll send them across (three or four files in total if I recall)

Dave.


----------



## StormyWX (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Dave, I have PM'd you my email address. Appreciate you sending me the manuals.

Cheers

Archie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As an aid to other hobbyists, it would be a good move to post a link to it in the thread if possible, then google can find it and then anyone else can use it.

I find it abhorrent that there are sites which charge a fee to download manuals that are/were freely available.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Found this*, most useful if you have nothing else.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uu5te5uw7dbfxow/Hobby Manual 01.pdf?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ijlud6gkgsuhwgo/Hobby Manual 02.pdf?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m2x34pi0s191gdq/Hobby Manual 03.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uu5te5uw7dbfxow/Hobby Manual 01.pdf?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ijlud6gkgsuhwgo/Hobby Manual 02.pdf?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m2x34pi0s191gdq/Hobby Manual 03.pdf?dl=0


Nice one David, Google didn't find it though, I think it has to be plain text on a web site, not sure really.


----------

